# Looking For Gamers In KC



## El_Gringo (May 27, 2002)

Hey there. Within the past year or so, we've had half of our gaming group move away from the area. We're looking for a couple of people who would be interested in joining. We play Saturday nights from about 5-6 pm until whenever. Sometimes we get together on Thurdays evenings, if scheduling allows. 

Currently, we're playing D&D (Forgotten Realms), Wheel of Time, and Star Wars d20. However, we can game anything. Ok, maybe not Palladium, but everything else is fair game. We encourage a healthy mix of roleplaying and combat. If this sounds like something you're interested in, please contact me at greenie1277@yahoo.com

Good gaming!


----------

